# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Which hoops will i have to jump through?

## DiDExceed

Ive tried searching on here and on google but havn't found what i am after. 
I am currently rebuilding an existing retaining wall on by boundary to a neighbouring house, it is about 12m long and just a tad shy of 1m in height, i have no dramas with the wall and seeing as though I'm rebuilding an existing wall and it under 1m all good. The retaining wall is treated pine 200x50 sleepers with 200x75 posts (i know some will disagree with but it is better than what was there) every 2400mm, midway between the posts for the retaining wall i have 100x100 treated structural (only structural was available in 3.6m at the time) hardwood posts which will have a 1.8m fence attached atop the retaining wall. ( there was no fence originally the whole length of the wall, just part the way) 
My caravan lives between this wall/fence and my house, the width at the front is 6.3 and 2.6 at the back. Halfway through this project i have started thinking about an uncovered pergola between the the fence and house. 
my questions are, in qld can i build a pergola to the boundary (uncovered), do i need a council permit to build an uncovered pergola. 
if i build an uncovered pergola without needing a permit, can i apply for a permit to cover it later down the track if it is built to spec to suit roofing i.e laserlite. 10kg/m2
the size of the pergola would be 6.7m along the house, 2.6m at the back, 6.3m at the front and 7.2 along the fence side. It would be built from F7 treated pine, 240x45 for the beam and ledger continuous span, 2/240x45 for the first rafter single span and 240x35 for the rest of the rafters also single span, rafters spaced at 900 and 70x35 battens spaced at 1050. 
sorry for the long winded post, just trying to get as much info in as i can think of.

----------


## shauck

Not an answer to your question but check the roofing material installation instructions to see what the max end and mid span are. I had a look at laserlite and the mid span max is between 800-900mm depending on which product. Your batten spacing at 1050 is too great a span for you future purpose.

----------


## ringtail

Depends entirely on your local council for built to the boundary. There are set backs given in the QDC ( Qld Development Code) but some local laws over ride or co - exist with these so it's a minefield.  I would think you may still need building approval for the build to boundary stuff. First step would be to contact council.  http://sunshinecoast.qld.gov.au/addf...ild_app_fs.pdf

----------

